# Iowa farm permits



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

480sparky probably wired it. :whistling2:

I have some photos from a farm in Ohio I visited which I may or may not post. Direct burial cable laying on the ground for feeders to outbuildings, free air THHN around the grain silos (with flying splices, of course) and other assorted wiring that you would expect to see on a farm.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

sounds like the same gub'mit mentality in Vermont 347

the farm boys here legislated single family homes right outta the inspection pix, because their farms where considered such

better yet, if they're a family run/owned/employed biz, they skate the osha mandates

in answer to the ensuing debuachery , the ems contingent issued _'farm medic'_ , specifically engineered to address these _'stand alone self made men'_ , who statistically fall just short of test pilots in disasterous incidents

all hail libertopia!

~CS~


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

Peter D said:


> 480sparky probably wired it. :whistling2:
> 
> I have some photos from a farm in Ohio I visited which I may or may not post. Direct burial cable laying on the ground for feeders to outbuildings, free air THHN around the grain silos (with flying splices, of course) and other assorted wiring that you would expect to see on a farm.


You should post the pictures cletus:laughing:


----------



## 347sparky (May 14, 2012)

chicken steve said:


> sounds like the same gub'mit mentality in Vermont


 
Yeah, smells like trading votes for less farming regulation. Funny that's one of the first things he went after upon taking office. Actually campaigned to do away with electrical state licensing!


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 20, 2007)

If they want less farming regulation out there, why not let's get rid of the ethanol mandates that make our fuels less efficient? 

What would they think of that???


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

kbsparky said:


> If they want less farming regulation out there, why not let's get rid of the ethanol mandates that make our fuels less efficient?
> 
> What would they think of that???


Concerning farm regulation, I'd like to know why tobacco crops have received more government subsidies than apple crops. And why fruits & vegetables are lumped into one category called "specialty crops" and lack any substantial subsidies to speak of.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

kbsparky said:


> If they want less farming regulation out there, why not let's get rid of the ethanol mandates that make our fuels less efficient?
> 
> What would they think of that???


Better yet, why not get rid of the entire idea that growing a tropical plant in the Midwest is an efficient use of arable land.


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

Farmers-jack of all trades, master of none.


----------



## etb (Sep 8, 2010)

LARMGUY said:


> Farmers-jack of all trades, master of none.


Well, they are a master of ......... farming.

A GC I did a lot of work for always called things "farmer framing" or "farmer plumbing" etc. Certainly the stereotype has arisen because farmers must fix all manner of things in their line of work, and farmers don't have a lot of money, so put the two together.

One day he told me it finally donned on him that 'riggers' come from all occupational backgrounds. That is evidenced by posts here and on other pro forums. Although we attribute it harry homeowner, one must remember that harry has a job....welder, doctor, auto mechanic, etc.

Although every occupation has its dull crayons, you would be blown away by some of the ingenious things farmers come up with (not relating to electrical work).


----------



## union347sparky (Feb 29, 2012)

Everything being said sounds good to me. I have nothing constructive to add other than I have that exact same meter. It's pretty awesome.


----------

